# camping shopping list



## tshadowchaser (Sep 20, 2006)

My wife and I, along with one friend, are planning on going camping  this weekend.
.Besides the usual stuff ,like the tent and camp stove, extra clothing, etc that we will take I was asked to pick up the supplies and given a list. The whole list is below:
  2  12 or 18 packs of beer
  2   6 packs of Smirnoffs Ice
  2   6 packs of Smirnoffs watermelon
  chips, candy, salsa, coffee :caffeine: 
tequila 
Thats the whole shopping list
I think we must be going to eat out if we can find a place :lfao: 

So what dos your shopping list look like when you go camping? I have an idea it may not look like this one


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2006)

Like yours except we need beef jerkey for the entire weekend.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

*blinks....

umm...no, mine is somewhat longer.  Seems being of Ukrainian ethnic background, I tend to actually need food on a camping trip.

Call me crazy for wanting to "eat" 

According to that list, you probably won't care that there isn't any food, lol


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> My wife and I, along with one friend, are planning on going camping this weekend.
> .Besides the usual stuff ,like the tent and camp stove, extra clothing, etc that we will take I was asked to pick up the supplies and given a list. The whole list is below:
> 2 12 or 18 packs of beer
> 2 6 packs of Smirnoffs Ice
> ...


 
Hmmm, I'm guessing your definition of "camping" doesn't include hiking in 10 mile hikes in at 9000 feet elevation, heck some of our trailheads start at 9,000 feet.  Who the heck wants to camp by their car?  

I tend to include something to eat, of course one of the dangers of actually packing food is that you have to protect it from the local bears, but that is just to make the camping experience a bit more interesting.

Lamont


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2006)

Cooler full of caffeinated beverages - $10.00

Couple of sandwiches, made to order - $10.00

GPS software for the laptop - $99.99

Car adapter for the laptop  - paid for

Cellular internet adapter for the laptop - paid for

Tank of gas for the Honder - $30.00


*Posting on MT from someplace under the stars near the middle of nowhere.....*

*PRICELESS!!!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa said:


> *blinks....
> 
> umm...no, mine is somewhat longer. Seems being of Ukrainian ethnic background, I tend to actually need food on a camping trip.
> 
> ...


 
Completely off-topic (bad Moderator, bad Moderator!), do you collect Ukrainian painted boxes? I have a little laquered jewell box of a Ukrainian peasant girl and it is beautiful. I love Ukrainian folk art.

Ok, on topic, don't forget the marshmallows and chocolate bars!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 21, 2006)

Tent
sleeping bag
OFF
lanterns
fishing poles
food
drinks

(I guess I'm Boring!)


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, my wife and I don't drink, so it'd be more low-key stuff- juice, Gatorade, sodas, Arizona Green tea.  For food, it'd probably be stuff that we could cook over the campfire, or via a grill- hot dogs, burgers, etc.  Marshmallows to snack, of course!

Sleeping bag(s), tent, extra clothes, ponchos, small packs for carrying gear... extra things like sports bars.  I generally have a small notebook/journal for scribbling, doodling, and writing down poetry/story/random ideas wherever I go.

Probably some Skin-so-Soft to keep the mosquitoes away; barring that, citronella candles.  Also, hand sanitizer.

Toilet paper, definitely.  

Plenty of extra socks.

Fold up chairs.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 21, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> My wife and I, along with one friend, are planning on going camping this weekend.
> .Besides the usual stuff ,like the tent and camp stove, extra clothing, etc that we will take I was asked to pick up the supplies and given a list. The whole list is below:
> 2 12 or 18 packs of beer
> 2 6 packs of Smirnoffs Ice
> ...


 
That's not camping... that's tailgating!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Forget the tents!  I'd rather sleep under the stars and not have the extra weight to carry.

Sealed food.
Toilet paper.
Baby wipes.
A good hatchet or tomahawk.
Knifes.
Bottle of Wild Turkey for medicinal purposes.
Ponchos and bungee cords in case it rains.
Socks, socks, and more socks.
If where I'm camping allows it, a .44mag and/or my Marlin .45-70.
Solar shower.
Matches and tinder.
A few flashlights and extra batteries.
Radio.
Poncho liners or sleeping bags(if it's cold).
Trash bags.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2006)

*cough* water *cough*
...
...
*cough* first aid kit *cough*
...
...
*cough* soap *cough*
...
...
*cough* more liquor *cough*
...
...
Here is a personal camping list we give our scouts:

Warm sleeping bag (NO slumber bags!)
Sleeping pad or air mattress (if the floors are concrete)
Warm nightwear
Warm jacket, hooded sweatshirt or fleece pullover  evenings can be cool
Rain gear 
3 shirts  2 t-shirts, 1 long-sleeved (dress in layers)
2 pairs of long pants (jeans recommended for horseback riding)
1 pair of shorts
3 changes of underwear
3 changes of socks
hiking boots or other closed-toe shoes
Back pack
Water bottle
Flashlight
Plastic bag for wet/dirty clothes

Personal items (Brush/comb, Toothbrush/paste, Towel/washcloth/soap, bug repellant, Feminine protection if needed)

If water's nearby: 
Bathing suit
Cover-up/Large T
Flip-flops/water socks/sports sandals
Beach towel
**sunscreen, sunhat, sunglasses
Optional:            
Pillow
Extra blanket
Camera 
Book, cards, or games  electronic games, CD players/radios o.k. with headphones in the car and at free time in camp
Folding chair for poolside/campfire 

Now that's for camping in an established structure such as a teepee.  I like to add cooking supplies, tents, tarps, cord/twine, camp shower, dining supplies and food I can cook over fire, in a box oven or dual propane burners.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Forget the tents! I'd rather sleep under the stars and not have the extra weight to carry.


 
*Looks outside*

Yikes, not today, you'd wake up under a layer of snow.  If I didn't pack a tent/tarp (preferred) I'd have a bivy sack.

SheSulsa and Jeff gave pretty good lists, I'd add:

wate bottles and purification systems (iodine tablets or filter, have something)
no cotton outerwear - wet cotton has a negative R value... thats bad.
long underwear - again, no cotton
sun hat AND cold weather headgear, like a watchmans cap.

Lamont


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 23, 2006)

My better half is a a few years older than I am, and he has been camping for years. He brings EVEYTHING. We have a small grill, grandma (an old camping stove), grandpa (an old camping lantern), huge tent (bought that recently), camping shower thing (WHOOOHOOO! Nothing like a hot shower in the middle of the woods), tarp (that we put over the table and grill in case it rains), firewood, camping heater (we didn't have to use it yet, but it does get cold up there in the mountians of Vermont), a camping coffee pot (we just bought that. I got sick of waiting for my coffee in the morning), and loads of other stuff he has. Plus the normal stuff (clothing, sleeping bags, radio, batteries, ect).

Our shopping list for camping changes with every year that we make the trip. But we usually get:

30 pack of beer
coffee
lunch meat
rolls
snacks
eggs
bacon
oatmeal
ect.

But as far as "dinners" go, we make a list a head of time for what we are going to cook. Then we buy what we need. Like last time, we had "steak and potatoes" on the list, so we bought that, and he threw the potatoes on the campfire in foil to cook them. That was great!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 23, 2006)

For me, the list will vary depending on where I'm going and who I'm taking.  For example, if I'm backpacking, I'm going to pack real light.  If I'm going canoeing, I'm going to be packing more stuff, including fishing gear.  If I'm going with my kids then I end up bringing a whole lotta ****.  

Here is a simple list I give to people I take into the Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness near my home...

*To be packed in Duluth pack*


1 light sleeping bag
1 small sleeping pad
2 pairs of shorts
1 pair of pants
3 shirts
2 or more pair of underwear and socks
1 sweatshirt
1 compact pair of dry shoes
1 pair of boots for portaging
1 hat
1 bugnet
1 small towel

*To be packed in small backpack or hip pack*


Sunscreen
Bugspray
Knife
Rain Gear
Matches
Whistle
Water Bottle
Iodine Tablets

This list is more then enough for 5-10 days on trail in the summer up here...


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 23, 2006)

You guys make me sad. I have never camped in my life.  those lists seem complete except for one thing, your gi or sparring gear. I once went on vacation and nothing beats sparring or doing katas next to the ocean or in the middle of the forest. Makes good photos to show your instructors espcially if theres a sunset in the background. (it sounds corny but it makes for great memories).


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 24, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> You guys make me sad. I have never camped in my life.  those lists seem complete except for one thing, your gi or sparring gear. I once went on vacation and nothing beats sparring or doing katas next to the ocean or in the middle of the forest. Makes good photos to show your instructors espcially if theres a sunset in the background. (it sounds corny but it makes for great memories).


 
Wait, we have done that. We didn't have a staff camping, so we made one from a skinny long branch and did our forms (I actually saved our "fake" staff, too). We don't take our sparring gear, but it didn't mean we didn't spar hehehehehehe. No pics, though. Next time, we will get pics


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 24, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> You guys make me sad. I have never camped in my life.  those lists seem complete except for one thing, your gi or sparring gear. I once went on vacation and nothing beats sparring or doing katas next to the ocean or in the middle of the forest. Makes good photos to show your instructors espcially if theres a sunset in the background. (it sounds corny but it makes for great memories).


 
As wonderful as it sounds, in reality, practicing MA in the wilderness is a liability.  In the places where I am going, if one gets hurt, getting out is very difficult.  Thus, any practicing that goes on must be very light and absolutely non-contact.

I usually bring a notebook with me and use the time to think...

That is, if I'm not fishing or doing something else...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 25, 2006)

If you'll be sleeping in a tent, consider taking a tarp as a ground sheet.  That way, you'll wake up a bit dryer: less dew in the tent.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2006)

> Toilet paper


 
damn I knew I would forget some thing    LOL
yep had to stop on the way to pick it up.

I'll report not remembering much about the first night.  I know we made it to town the next afternoon to get some food. I returned with one of the wors colds i can remember haveing. I'm going to the doctor in about an hou because i know i wont make it to work in the morning and ned something to drive out this nasty bug I sem to have got.

Sleeping bags worked great but I forgot the waterproof boots so my feet got soaked in the rain.


----------

